# help! squirmy baby wiggling out of my moby wrap



## Ayame (Mar 20, 2013)

I've only been using the moby wrap for a few weeks with my son who is just over 2 months old now. At first it was going pretty well but now it's getting more difficult. The only hold I've tried so far is the newborn hug hold from the moby site. I've never been able to consistently get his head supported by the wrap. He always wants to turn his head and look around and doesn't seem to like having fabric on the side of his face. Just recently, if he gets upset while in the wrap he will arch his back and squirm around until he's practically coming out of the wrap. At home it's no big deal - I can just take him out - but I have to take him to work with me 3 days a week on the train. He's almost 12 lb now and pretty long for his age. Am I doing something wrong with the wrap or should I be trying a different hold? Also I was given a mei tai but haven't used it yet because my friend said it would be better for once he was at least 3 mo. old. Would I have more success with the mei tai?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

I had no success with any of the wraps. My son always just hated being worn but he seemed to tolerate the soft structured carriers for a little longer than wraps. I think it had to do more with his personality than comfort, he also started to walk at just over 8 months.


----------



## Ayame (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. My son actually seems to like being in the wrap as long as he can get his head out - for now he only seems to get upset about something else - wet diaper, hungry, etc. I do my best to take care of those needs before getting on the train but it doesn't always work. Right now it is winter cold here so he and I are all bundled up and I don't know how I would even try to nurse him like that.


----------



## Amasea (Oct 10, 2012)

The Moby isn't very good for active babies, or for almost any baby over 3 months old. Although their product information says they're fine for up to 35 pounds, they were only weight-tested to that, not weight-tested with a squirmy little one!
I would try the mei tai when you're at home; if your baby has enough head control for it to be safe, I'd go ahead and use that. Otherwise, I'd try a woven wrap or a ring sling until he's old enough for the mei tai.


----------



## Ayame (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Amasea - I will try out the mei tai and see how that works.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

I would urge you to try a different carry. A hip carry or a pocket carry may give him a better view. Around 4 months of age you might consider a woven wrap and explore back carries.


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

I just realized what you meant by "train"... is it a commuter train where everyone sits quietly? Being worn and sitting quietly was one thing my baby never tolerated for an instant if he was awake, if he was sleeping it didn't matter, but if he was awake, I was expected to be walking or moving from place to place providing him with new things to look at all the time









I know these aren't popular among the baby-wearing crowd: http://www.infantino.com/product.cfm?product_id=1193 but I found it pretty handy for things like that because I could flip him facing out and he'd be little less squirmy if he had to sit in my lap. When we were walking I'd lace my fingers together under his bum so it was like sitting on a chair and didn't put too much pressure on his hips and when we sat down I'd read books or sing "itsy bitsy spider" type songs with hang gestures to keep him occupied.


----------



## Ayame (Mar 20, 2013)

TiffanyToo and Escaping - thanks for the additional ideas. I'll start experimenting with different carries and carriers. And yes, I meant the commuter train, lol. We live in Chicago and don't own a car yet so when we go places, it's usually on the train.


----------

